#ubuntu-lt 2016-11-29
<defrag> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2016-12-02
<Ganja> Sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2016-12-03
<boringcat> sveiki, kiek suprantu čia Ubuntu kanalas lietuvių kalba?
<boringcat> norėjau išsiaiškinti ar Lietuvoje apskritai yra kokia nors aktyvi su atviru kodu susijusi bendruomenė
<boringcat> ar visi žmonės kurie sėdi Lietuvoje su Linux ir atviru kodu tupi kiekvienas užsidaręs savo kampe?
